# new kickstart codes for hard drive reset



## telemark

I've noticed growing interest in resetting Tivo's due to suspected corruption on Roamio's.

There are some new-ish kickstart codes, that might be relevant. I couldn't find any discussion on these so assume
*DANGER*: this will likely ERASE your data.


Code:


            "Kickstart code 50 - wipe db partition"
            "Kickstart code 59 - Repeat Guided Setup"
            "Kickstart code 67 - perform SQLite integrity check"
            "Retailer Reset code - initiate factory reset"


----------



## jmbach

Here is a list I gleaned off a recent Premiere image. There are two sets of kickstart codes found in the image. I listed them as set one and two. 


Code:


           Set 1                                      Set 2
5 0 - wipe db partition                  -       wipe db partition
5 1 - software upgrade                   -       software upgrade
5 2 - emergency reinstall                -       emergency reinstall
5 3 -                                            BER testing 
5 4 - HDD test                           -       HDD test
5 5 - tuner exerciser                    -       Tuner/AFT test
5 6 - software install                   -       software install
5 7 - force MFS check                    -       force MFS check
5 8 - perform MFS cleanup                -       perform MFS cleanup
5 9 - Repeat Guided Setup                -       Repeat Guided Setup
6 4 - perform forensic                   -       perform forensic
6 7 - perform SQLite integrity check     -       perform SQLite integrity check
6 8 -                                            open tray
7 0 - boot with default features set     -       boot with default features set


----------



## telemark

Thanks. To rearrange jmbach's list by functionally:


Code:


Data Reset:
5 0 - wipe db partition                  -       wipe db partition
5 9 - Repeat Guided Setup                -       Repeat Guided Setup
? ? - Retailer Reset code - initiate factory reset"

Data integrity:
5 7 - force MFS check                    -       force MFS check
5 8 - perform MFS cleanup                -       perform MFS cleanup
6 7 - perform SQLite integrity check     -       perform SQLite integrity check

Hardware tests:
5 3 -                                            BER testing 
5 4 - HDD test                           -       HDD test
5 5 - tuner exerciser                    -       Tuner/AFT test

Software version:
5 1 - software upgrade                   -       software upgrade
5 2 - emergency reinstall                -       emergency reinstall
5 6 - software install                   -       software install

Dev / Recovery:
6 4 - perform forensic                   -       perform forensic
6 8 -                                            open tray

I don't know the point of this, maybe a safe mode, or just for software testing:
7 0 - boot with default features set     -       boot with default features set


----------



## jmbach

These are the other two in the kickstart list. Neither one right now I am not sure how to access.


Code:


Retailer Reset code - initiate factory reset
Panic key 2 - request network-based Kickstart


----------



## telemark

Retailer Reset is:
'' 7 6 5 4 3 2 1 0
^ that's the pause key

On a Roamio, it appears to wipe the first 64 blocks of the hard drive (sda) and reboots.
We know that forces a format on next boot up.

On a Premiere, I haven't checked, but that would obviously be problematic.


----------



## telemark

51 - software upgrade
Software Upgrade from signed media
(useless without a key)

52 - emergency reinstall
This does get used by the normal Software Upgrade routines, but there are many other checks. Ultimately you know it worked if you got the splash screen indicating it's doing an upgrade.

56 - software install
Does nothing. Could be leftover command structure used for the factory or developers.


----------



## unitron

telemark said:


> 51 - software upgrade
> Software Upgrade from signed media
> (useless without a key)
> 
> 52 - emergency reinstall
> This does get used by the normal Software Upgrade routines, but there are many other checks. Ultimately you know it worked if you got the splash screen indicating it's doing an upgrade.
> 
> 56 - software install
> Does nothing. Could be leftover command structure used for the factory or developers.


56 is the one that tells the TiVo to phone the mothership and ask for a new software download (as opposed to trying to install whatever's already on the alternate partitions).

If you try it now I think the servers at TiVo, Inc. just laugh at you.


----------



## telemark

Sounds like 56 is what a lot of people are looking for, but I didn't see where it does anything now. Maybe random banging on 52 and 56 more, it's secrets will be discovered by brute force.


----------



## jmbach

telemark said:


> Retailer Reset is:
> '' 7 6 5 4 3 2 1 0
> ^ that's the pause key
> 
> On a Roamio, it appears to wipe the first 64 blocks of the hard drive (sda) and reboots.
> We know that forces a format on next boot up.
> 
> On a Premiere, I haven't checked, but that would obviously be problematic.


This is what it does on a Premiere.


----------



## Ronnie_PW7

telemark said:


> Retailer Reset is:
> '' 7 6 5 4 3 2 1 0
> ^ that's the pause key
> 
> On a Roamio, it appears to wipe the first 64 blocks of the hard drive (sda) and reboots.
> We know that forces a format on next boot up.
> 
> On a Premiere, I haven't checked, but that would obviously be problematic.


I know this is old, but I really need to do this. How do you key this in? What is the pause for? Do I have to use the quote? Thank you!


----------



## Ronnie_PW7

jmbach said:


> This is what it does on a Premiere.


I know this is old, but I really need to do this. How do you key this in? What is the pause for? Do I have to use the quote? Thank you!


----------



## ggieseke

TiVo Kickstart Codes and Information

Do not include the quote, and if you have a Roamio or later model make sure to switch the remote control to IR mode before attempting the Kickstart.


----------



## Ronnie_PW7

ggieseke said:


> TiVo Kickstart Codes and Information
> 
> Do not include the quote, and if you have a Roamio or later model make sure to switch the remote control to IR mode before attempting the Kickstart.


thank you! Sorry, I just want to make sure I get this right. So, when I go to press in the numbers I just put the numbers in that sequence and that's it? There is a pause button on there, is that needed? Thank you very much!


----------



## Ronnie_PW7

ggieseke said:


> TiVo Kickstart Codes and Information
> 
> Do not include the quote, and if you have a Roamio or later model make sure to switch the remote control to IR mode before attempting the Kickstart.


And, I have a TiVo HD. Will it work on that? Thank you!


----------

